# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Henkilöliikenne Kerava-Sipoo-radalla

## Tommi Vainikainen

Kerava ja Sipoo ryhtyvät yhdessä edistämään henkilöliikennettä Kerava-Sipoo-radalla.

https://www.kerava.fi/ajankohtaista/...enne-nikkilään

Raidelukumäärä: 1
Sähköistys: kyllä.

HSL:llä on vuodelta 2015 selvitys tuosta, ja muistaakseni edellytti aika reilua tiivistysrakentamista Talmaan ja Nikkilään. Toisaalta jos Länsimetroon vertaa niin 30 miljoonaa euroa on halpaa kuin saippua.

----------


## Resiina

Tähän yhteyteen potii tämä kuva 08.10.2011


Kyseessä oli SRS:n syysretki Sm5 10 junalla Helsingistä Sipoon Nikkilään

----------


## aki

Tälle aiheelle löytyy oma ketjukin joka on aloitettu jo 2007 http://jlf.fi/f20/2011-nikkilan-raideyhteys/index3.html. Tämä vaikuttaa olevan hanke jota aina välillä halutaan selvittää mutta sitten kuitenkin todetaan ettei kannata.

----------

